# Rehabbing old tank



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a 15 year old 125 gallon terrarium/aquarium set up as a tropical tank. It has plastic molded interior with partitions and shelving which cannot be removed. I will post a picture once I have made 5 posts. (This will be # 3!) 

I will be moving it in a month or so (redoing the floor) and am taking the opportunity to rehab it in the process. I have a few plants right now and want to turn it into a lush tropical paradise. 


Ordered LED plant lights, and I am looking into installing an under gravel filter system with a canister filter. But... I know nothing about substrate material for plants. I have just gravel of various sizes from various fish stores right now. 

So what have people successfully used as substrate with under gravel filters for a plant heavy tank? Or are under gravel filters maybe not the best idea?

Any advice would be helpful. Other than telling me to just get plastic.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Jen, in my opinion skip the under gravel filter and just go with a good canister. Under gravel filters and plants would be difficult and a canister really is the best route for you. As far as substrate its dependant on budget and what look you want. Many plant enthusiasts like sand. You can use play sand, pool filter sand, blasting sand etc. and they come in many colors. you can also try something like a dirted tank. Many options. take a look at our tank build section for some inspiration and feel free to ask questions


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

So what makes undergravel filters not good for plants? I am curious because the store owner I went to said they were better for plants. I am inclined to believe you guys because she didn't really have any long term plant tanks, it was mainly a salt store with a small room of tropical tanks. I am just curious what it is about the undergravel that makes it problematic. 

I like the sand idea. Would it work to have some gravel too? Seems like my cories and the loach really like putzing around in the gravel. Typical mom, I am trying to make everyone happy.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

you can mix substrates, just watch that the gravel isnt sharp as cories can hurt their lil barbels on it. Under gravel filters wont work with sand, and as for plants the root systems would not be able to grow to their full potential with it. Under gravel filters are somewhat outdated, in my opinion, there are many better options available.


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

Summer said:


> you can mix substrates, just watch that the gravel isnt sharp as cories can hurt their lil barbels on it. Under gravel filters wont work with sand, and as for plants the root systems would not be able to grow to their full potential with it. Under gravel filters are somewhat outdated, in my opinion, there are many better options available.


Makes sense. I really like the look of sand in a tank too. 

So with canister filters, can you split off the intake and outtake? Since it is a long tank with partitions, one thing I was worried about was getting both ends filtered, or at least moving the water around more. Right now I have a hanging filter on one end (only place I can hang it) and a bubbler on the other. 

This may be 5 posts, so let me try a picture!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

You mean seperate them? yes you can


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

you needed the / at the end of you IMG tag


----------

